# Everything You Need to Know about the New iPad and iPhone iOS 7



## terra (Sep 11, 2013)

Some good info here for the iphone and ipad... from Gizmos' Tech Support Alert Site;
[h=1][/h]
http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/everything-you-need-know-about-new-ipad-and-iphone-ios-7.htm


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## terra (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with you "That Guy".

  I don't own an iphone, nor do I ever wish to have one, in fact, recently, one of my sons offered me his older iphone 4 after upgrading to iphone 5. 
 I declined the offer saying that it would be wasted on me because I only use a very basic phone and all I do is to make phone call or text messages.

However.... I submitted this thread for the benefit of the propeller heads that cannot live without their iphone.  Rest assured, I'm not one of them.

 20 million iphones were sold world-wide in 2011 so it does have a few fans.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 13, 2013)

Let's all talk about planned obsolescence on our latest and greatest brand new phones . . .


----------



## terra (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 13, 2013)

terra said:


> I agree with you "That Guy".
> 
> I don't own an iphone, nor do I ever wish to have one, in fact, recently, one of my sons offered me his older iphone 4 after upgrading to iphone 5.
> I declined the offer saying that it would be wasted on me because I only use a very basic phone and all I do is to make phone call or text messages.
> ...



Oh, Terra ! I just cannot believe that you are calling me a PROPELLERHEAD ! 
I am devastated ( and laughing so hard, I may fall out of my chair) . But maybe not a really bad one, since I am not going to be getting a NEW iPhone, just going to update the one that I have. 
Even though I mostly just use mine for making phone calls, I really do enjoy having it, and I don't think I could survive without  my iPad. 
And the Apple TV is wonderful, I can project anything from my iPad to the TV using Airplay. 
When my son got married a few months back, they called me on FaceTime, and we watched the wedding on the big screen TV. It was almost like being there ! 
I am also looking forward to the new iTunes radio, which should surpass both Pandora, and Spotify.

So, yes, I guess I AM a seriously addicted PROPELLERHEAD.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 13, 2013)

_I had the Iphone 3G and wasn't all that impressed by it, i now have a Nokia E7 and it does all the Iphone did and i can hear the ringtone , i feel Iphones are overrated._


----------



## terra (Sep 13, 2013)

So sorry for the insult Happyflowerlady..... my world here in Australia is full of propeller heads and most of them are my friends, colleagues, my grown-up kids and so on.

In many ways, I feel out of it because i refuse to own one.  They are so popular here and it seems like everyone has one ('cept me of course)

Despite their outrageous price of around $700 here, they sell like hotcakes.... even young school children have them.  

Makes me wonder why they cost that much here but only about $200 in USA.

Summing up:  Go for it propeller head flowerlady !..... and happy !


----------



## Rainee (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Terra that makes me a propeller head as well I don`t have one either.. what would I do with one if I did?
I have a mobile , that rings when someone calls and sends a message, thats all I need.,but what would I need an 
iphone for also why add the extra expense when I can do all I need on a computer.. the kids love them I know my grands 
do and they never use a computer now its all done on one of those phones.. guess I am old fashioned lol ..I certainly 
don`t move ahead with the time.. same ol xp and vista .. that will do me too..hehe!


----------

